# Probe Placement



## jor71 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys and gals, my new cage should be up and running by this weekend and had a question.

I was wondering where should I place the termostat probe (be nice  )?

The heating source (5' of 11" flexwatt) will be located in the back and left justified.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 15, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't recommend using flex watt for a tegu but thats just me  

I would think though maybe put it on the top of the cage depending on how high it is so it seems more natural. I would first place the probe right in front/on the flexwatt to see how hot that gets. Also cover up the metal clampy things and wire so your tegu can't scratch at them with his calls. 

Good Luck with it 

Spencer


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't think under tank heating is required by Tegu's. They retreat into the ground to escape the heat. Heating from above would be best. I use 75W or 90W halogen bulbs, they give off much more heat than an incandescent.


----------



## jor71 (Oct 16, 2008)

First off thanks for the replies. The flexwatt tape will not be exposed, so there is no way of the lizard coming into contact with it. It will also be approx. 4 - 6" above the substrate, so it will not heat up the substrate.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 16, 2008)

Post some pics! I've never used Flexwatt but I don't think it will project enough heat to warm the air in a big enclosure.


----------



## jor71 (Oct 16, 2008)

I am not just using the flex watt to heat up the enclosure, I also have two ceramic fixtures inside the cage.

Once it is done, I will post pics of it.

Pinkpunisher, why would you not recommend flex watt for a Tegu?


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 16, 2008)

jor71 said:


> I am not just using the flex watt to heat up the enclosure, I also have two ceramic fixtures inside the cage.
> 
> Once it is done, I will post pics of it.
> 
> Pinkpunisher, why would you not recommend flex watt for a Tegu?


I can't picture how you're using it. Give us a sneak peak!!!


----------



## jor71 (Oct 16, 2008)

You are going to have to wait till this weekend


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 16, 2008)

I've never used it but I've heard if its not attached to a thermoregulator (something like that) It can be dangerous by heating up a LOT and burning down cages and killing animals? I was just going of some stuff I had read a while ago. 

Spencer


----------



## jor71 (Oct 16, 2008)

This is why I am using a Thermostat to control it. I have the Helix DBS 1000 and will use the Ranco ETC 111000 as a backup.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 16, 2008)

Well in that case  Is there any light in the cage? because I noticed you said you were using two CHE's for extra heat. Maybe put a fluorescent tube in there for light if there not in a room with lots of light just so they know when its night and day but I'm sure you've thought of that already 

Spencer


----------



## jor71 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes, it will have two ceramic fixtures (left justified and the other almost centered) and one 36" fluorescent light (centered).


----------



## jor71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Pinkpunisher, I just realized what you posted. I am not using CHE's, the fixtures will house a MVB and the other will have a regular halogen light. I am creating two different basking sites for him.

I have the enclosure set up and I am monitoring the temps. I hope to have him inside by tomorrow or Thursday and will take pics for all to see. So far the temps have been ok:

Top level basking spot 100 - 107, bottom level of basking spot 90 - 95. The middle basking spot is at 88 - 92 and the cool end is at 82. I am making some adjustments to the cool end, as I would like for it to be 78 (at the most).

Also, the humidity at the cool end is at a whopping 99%, but I just added about 4 cubic feet of mulch last night, so I will see how much it drops in the next 2 days. The humidity on the hot side is at 78% and the middle is at 75%. I will most likely add a few more vent holes to the sides, but will wait to do it.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry I just realized that you were saying ceramic FIXTURES lol I guess I just skipped over the word while I was reading it. Sorry again 

Yeah, deffinately get the humidity down on the cool side. Thats going to be a huge breeding ground for bacteria! 

Spencer


----------

